# Clydesdale forum...or weight loss forum...??



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

I think it is too bad this forum has quickly turned into a weight loss forum. Every other post seems to be..."I'm a clyde...but I'm trying to lose some weight." It is too bad so many of us are ashamed to being Clydesdales.  

If you are trying to lose some weight, get in better shape, etc., all the power to you!  But maybe there should be a separate weight loss forum on this site, rather than turning the Clydesdale forum into one?

Let's show some Clydesdale pride!  

sh0rty


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*This topic will eventually die out, but this topic is important for some.*

There is a difference between being a healthy Clyde weight and an unhealthy Clyde weight. Most of the people who are posting on this forum will never move out of the Clyde category, they are just built too big. However, there is a difference between being a healthy Clyde with low bodyfat, and being Clyde who is overweight to the point where it is unhealthy and is or will cause health related problems like diabetes, heart disease, etc. It seems to me that there are a lot of guys posting that are WAY over 200lbs, and some of which have lost a tremendous amount of weight already in order to make themselves healthier. I think the guys posting this topic are really genuine in their attempt to seek advice on how to lose weight and become healthy. One guy posting said he wants to lose weight and get healthy to make sure he is alive long enough to see his son grow up, when I hear sh%& like that, it really hits home for me being a father. That's what kicked my a$$ into gear to lose weight.

So my point is, don't get frustrated with these posts. If you see a weight loss post and you don't want to read it, that's fine. However, lets try and support our fellow Clydes trying to slim down as best we can. We all have one common goal and that is to stay healthy, ride our bikes, share are experiences and expertise, makes some friends along the way and live long, happy, healthy lives.

Kind of preachy, I know.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

2farfwd said:


> Kind of preachy, I know.


I like it. Great post. It's good to have a healthy sense of SELF, and be proud of who you are. At the same time, I see no reason we should AVOID sharing and reapplying our success stories when we came down from some outrageous obesity problem to a more manageble weight. I similiarly do not see any problem with people wanting to be something more healthy than obese.

In terms of who is an is not a real clydesdale, that may be another thread. When I used to race clyd all the time, I would often be acused of being a sandbagger, becuase I was only about 215...I eventually went on to race straight Beginner, and eventually Sport, even though over 200 lbs with a bit of a tummy. At the same time, we would occasionally have some 6'5" dude with 2% body fat come in there and ride clysdale becuase he weighed 202 or something. To me, THAT is no clysdale...ha.ha.ha...then there's my old time favorite: short chubby guys who don't weight 200, but think they should ride C-dale due to just bein' big dudes....this is probably a whole other thread that should be created....

Peace out, my big-boned-brethren...

<img xrc="https://picserver.org/view_image.php/16S2K11A79/picserver.jpeg">


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

ncj01 said:


> I like it. Great post. It's good to have a healthy sense of SELF, and be proud of who you are. At the same time, I see no reason we should AVOID sharing and reapplying our success stories when we came down from some outrageous obesity problem to a more manageble weight. I similiarly do not see any problem with people wanting to be something more healthy than obese.
> 
> In terms of who is an is not a real clydesdale, that may be another thread. When I used to race clyd all the time, I would often be acused of being a sandbagger, becuase I was only about 215...I eventually went on to race straight Beginner, and eventually Sport, even though over 200 lbs with a bit of a tummy. At the same time, we would occasionally have some 6'5" dude with 2% body fat come in there and ride clysdale becuase he weighed 202 or something. To me, THAT is no clysdale...ha.ha.ha...then there's my old time favorite: short chubby guys who don't weight 200, but think they should ride C-dale due to just bein' big dudes....this is probably a whole other thread that should be created....
> 
> ...


I'm a permanent and proud clyde simply trying to get in shape....
getting under 200 lbs is impossible for me due to my bone structure. in prime shape im roughly 218-222lbs


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm not ashamed of loosing weight. It just means I'm riding more and eating better. My 'normal' weight is around 215. If I'm riding a lot I can get down to 205. If I'm ridng a lot and watching what I eat I've been able to get down to 195. I feel really fast when I get down close to the 200 mark but I'm a clyde.

Even if I drop below 200 this year, as soon as the summer is over I'll pop right back up.

george


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*always a clyde, and a little preachy*

In my family, we have a bad streak of heart and artery disease. My paternal grandparents both died of heart attacks (grandpa after a multiple bypass situation), my uncle has had bypass surgery as has my dad(6' 230#). Last year, 3 months after my dad's bypass he found out he had some serious arterial aneurysms.

4 surgeries, a left leg amputation, 12 feet of synthetic arteries, and one big scar that runs from behind his ear to his right ankle, my dad now has a wicked cool titanium and carbon fiber prosthetic leg and is walking with just a cane. He should be without that by then end of the month.

Anyways, what I'm getting at is, I am 6'4" 245# (from a max density of 280#) and trying to lose some weight, but only like another 20-30 lbs. I need to be healthy because I am not nearly the man that my dad is, and I can't go through 5 surgeries in 12 months. Having seen this and gone through this with my dad, my wife and I have changed our eating life, exerecise more, and feel so much better.

I don't think it is feasible for me to be below 200#. Even in college, when I was "skinny" I was like 210. I am so much more muscular now. I will always be a clydesdale, but...
we have to promote healthy lifestyles here, that is one of the beauty of cycling, and the advantages of getting to a healthy weight both because of and for cycling. I often laugh at my freinds who shave some grams off their bike, and I say "I just saved 900 grams on my bike." "How?" "By eating fruit instead of ice cream for a week".

My baby brother started running as a clyde 6' 250#. After what happened with my dad, he actually got serious and is down to 165#. In one year. No "diets" just eating right and exercising. I gave him a mountain bike because now we can ride together.

Yes, you need to be comfortable with yourself, but I have seen too much bad stuff come from being overweight and unhealthy to promote that. I have too much fun being outside, riding my bike, playing basketball, hiking.

Please support our fellow clydes to get healthy.

sorry, I just had to get this off my chest

CB


----------



## Yo_Yo (Feb 27, 2004)

Not me, I got talked into a weight loss thing and lost about 10 lb's which took me under the clyde limit and into the scrawny roadie class. I'm trying to figure out a way to get out of the weight loss challenge gracefully and get back up to where I should be


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

you know shorty, this is the clyde forum. Yes there have been a lot of talk about what everybody is doing to get healthy. Yeah we can be tech geeks and talk about nothing but our equipment list. But we are real people dealing with a most serious problem. And IMHO, this is the perfect place for us to vent. First, we love to ride mtn. bikes(even though i hear how it`s not made for big guy`s). Second we like too eat. And at one point in our life it got away from us. some of us are learning the hard lessons on why we NEED to do SOMETHING bout it. Before it`s too late, when we wont be able to ride or even post what we ate last night to get healthy, just to annoy you.
The clyde forum has been a long time coming. it`s the first place i go too read something related to myself. And cheers to everyone who post`s about many subjects, including wieght loss. i`ve taken the information that i`ve read ( in the short life of the clyde forum) and applied it.
We have pushed the boundaries of mtbreview, and it`s my favorite home away from home. so i guess it`s gonna be shorty. wont you join us in makeing our lives a lil richer. a lil longer.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

When I started riding a little under two years ago I was 235ish. Now I'm 197. I am right now in the process of putting back on a few pounds so I can race the C-dale class. Any help on putting on some weight while riding 4 days a week??

HUGH


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

HUGH said:


> When I started riding a little under two years ago I was 235ish. Now I'm 197. I am right now in the process of putting back on a few pounds so I can race the C-dale class. Any help on putting on some weight while riding 4 days a week??
> 
> HUGH


Skip your morning constitutional.


----------



## BubColorado (Jan 30, 2004)

HUGH said:


> When I started riding a little under two years ago I was 235ish. Now I'm 197. I am right now in the process of putting back on a few pounds so I can race the C-dale class. Any help on putting on some weight while riding 4 days a week??
> 
> HUGH


Ice cream will do it. Plenty of fat and simple carbs.


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

I think the issue lies in where members' Clyde status comes from. Most of my Clyde is in my shoulders (I got measured for a tux a few weeks ago--the lady went around the outside of my shoulders with a 60" measuring tape and the ends didn't meet up front), my height (6'3") and my gut. The gut's not unhealthy, but just enough to get noticed . . . and the occasional pinch from my wife, but that's another thread. 

I'm proud of my shoulders and height, and I'm not embarassed about the gut. I'm a reasonably healthy dude that likes hot wings. I don't drink or smoke, so I gotta get my vices somehow, right?


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*I have no shame*



sh0rty said:


> I think it is too bad this forum has quickly turned into a weight loss forum. Every other post seems to be..."I'm a clyde...but I'm trying to lose some weight." It is too bad so many of us are ashamed to being Clydesdales.
> 
> If you are trying to lose some weight, get in better shape, etc., all the power to you!  But maybe there should be a separate weight loss forum on this site, rather than turning the Clydesdale forum into one?
> 
> ...


I'll always be a Clyde, even very fit I'm 210-220# and happy to be a big guy. However, many of us have dieted, or are dieting. Some of us will always be Clydes, others should not be if they are to be healthy, and need to diet. They may benefit from the advice and experiences of others here who have dieted succesfully.

There are plenty of threads in the Clydesdale forum if one starts talking about diet and it bugs you, then don't read it. I know it can bug non-dieters to hear about it. Maybe there will be a diet forum one day, but for now this is the likely place for diet talk.


----------



## AdamOn6thStreet (Aug 20, 2004)

msclydesdale said:


> (I got measured for a tux a few weeks ago--the lady went around the outside of my shoulders with a 60" measuring tape and the ends didn't meet up front)QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

For what it's worth, I see nothing possitive in being overweight. It's nothing to be proud of. Besides that, it's bad for your heart, your arteries, and your knees. I'm proud to say I'm down from 245 to an 18 year low of 211, since the beginning of the year. I've been as high as 260. In my head I was always an in shape 17 year old, but in reality I was a big fat load. I think anything people can do, on a forum dedicated to large people, to help each other, is totally welcome. Besides being more healthy, I am climbing better than I ever have on my bike.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lighten Up, Francis...*



sh0rty said:


> I think it is too bad this forum has quickly turned into a weight loss forum. Every other post seems to be..."I'm a clyde...but I'm trying to lose some weight." It is too bad so many of us are ashamed to being Clydesdales.
> 
> If you are trying to lose some weight, get in better shape, etc., all the power to you!  But maybe there should be a separate weight loss forum on this site, rather than turning the Clydesdale forum into one?
> 
> ...


You have to go down 19 posts until you reach mine before you get to a weight loss post.

In addition, you seem to be confusing people who take pride in the fact that they're a bigger, stronger rider who places a much higher laod on their equipment with people who take pride in being a fat tub of shît, focused on cramming donuts down their cavernous maw.

Losing weight to improve your health and fitness is a very positive accomplishment and one that anyone on this forum should identify with. While I'm not currently an official clyde, I will be by the time spring rolls around. By this time next year, I hope to be under again but I'll likely shoot back up.

Rather than getting hung up on labels, the fact is that I have a high muscle mass, am hard on my equipment and expect a lot from the bikes I ride. Regardless of my actual weight, I consider myself a clyde because this is the group of riders with whom I identify. If I lose weight, it's good thing. It doesn't mean that my clydatude changes. If someone whith the same clydatude as I loses weight, I'm happy for them since it means that they too are becoming more healthy and more fit.

Ken


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*piffle*

There is difference between "large" and "FAT"...... But really, the only standard I care about is the US Military body composition (since I have to pass a PFA every 6 months) According ot it I am within standards @ 201 pounds or less. (That's still barely a Clyde, BTW) Though I have NEVER made weight, even in Boot Camp at Great lakes, I pass the "tape test" every time, (waist - neck = x% of height).

are those beers cold yet?


----------



## bigkahunadad (Dec 30, 2003)

*kool new word*

I love it "clydatude" I think I'll have a T-shirt made up. These posts on weight loss are a great motivation, if someone does'nt want to read about it just skip the post.
Jim S, a super clyde who loves to ride. (2yrs. down from 456 to around 330 with 230 as a goal)



Ken in KC said:


> You have to go down 19 posts until you reach mine before you get to a weight loss post.
> 
> In addition, you seem to be confusing people who take pride in the fact that they're a bigger, stronger rider who places a much higher laod on their equipment with people who take pride in being a fat tub of shît, focused on cramming donuts down their cavernous maw.
> 
> ...


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

Not quite, Adam, but pretty close. I'm a lot lamer than J. Bravo!


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*don't be ashamed or proud of your weight*

I like to read this column the most because people that read and respond to threads here are less critical of overweight riders. Weather you are a well-muscled 6'3" at 210 or 5'10" at 275 you are still a Clyde. I have been riding since 1988. For 16 years I have ranged from a low of 230 lbs to a high of 310 lbs. Even the two times that I was over the big 300 I was still somewhat active. I have never been proud of being fat. I don't think anyone should be proud of being obese. I am however proud of myself, or any other obese people that actually get off their ass and ride.
When I ride a lot and watch what I put in my mouth I can stay around 245 and I feel great. This summer I had ballooned back up to 270 and I felt like a slug. I ate too much and I rode too little. I have already stopped over-eating and am walking when I can. My new Titus should be in soon and I am hoping to get some good rides in before the snow gets too deep. The more you ride, the better your health will be weather you lose weight or not.
My ex wife is a personal chef and nutritionalist, and I have studied nutrition and weight loss adnauseam. If anyone would like to here my opinion on what actually works, then private message me and I will share a wealth of information and experience.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

msclydesdale said:


> Most of my Clyde is in my shoulders (I got measured for a tux a few weeks ago--the lady went around the outside of my shoulders with a 60" measuring tape and the ends didn't meet up front), my height (6'3")


I feel for you, all my uniform shirts (Navy and P.D.)need to be tailored.. I order 52 X-Long and have them taperd in the waists. (Luckily my ballistic vest hides my belly;-)


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

HUGH said:


> When I started riding a little under two years ago I was 235ish. Now I'm 197. I am right now in the process of putting back on a few pounds so I can race the C-dale class. Any help on putting on some weight while riding 4 days a week??
> 
> HUGH


Good job on the weight loss, Hugh. With your gear on, you're good to go as a Clyde. Just drink a lot of water before you weigh in at the race. 

This morning, for the first time in over a year, I broke the sub 200 pound barrier. I've been on a diet and exercise regime the past two months to get down. Of course, I had to do the morning constitutional and take my watch off as well - but the scale finally read 199 pounds this morning (down from my peak of 212 in August). That's 13 pounds less that I have to haul up every hill and on my Friday night ride last night - I could really feel the difference on some hills that were torturing me just 2 months ago.

So although this thread was started in March of this year - I think it is worthy of the Clydesdale forum. I have a father who developed Type II diabetes in adulthood thanks to poor diet and the pounds he took on his body. This lead to heart problems and the dreaded heart attack which often accompanies Type II diabetes. I want to avoid that plight with my own body, so at age 43 I took matters into my own hands to shed some weight and alter my food quality intake.

In case anyone is interested in how I have shed 13 pounds in the past 2 months, here goes:

I cut out all snacking between meals which usually included cookies, candy bars, M&M's, chips, etc... . I cut out all alchohol and sugar. I switched to drinking only water as my beverage of choice and dropped any caffeine drinks as well (cofffe, diet Coke, etc...). These excluded items alone were enough calories to have me drop about a pound a week by simply continuing with my exercise regime of mountain biking 4 - 5 times per week.

I will continue with my food quality intake and exercise regime and hopefully find a balance where I eat and exercise the right amount to maintain a certain weight once I reach it. My goal is in the 192 - 195 area (I am about 6'4") and am shooting to reach that weight by January 1, 2005.

BB


----------



## BigDaddyJT (Sep 29, 2004)

*I agree with health not weight*

I dont think it is so much of a weight isssue as a health issue. I am 6'4" 275lbs good blood preasure, good cholesterol, etc. I like being big. The least I have every weighed in recent memory was 230lbs and everyone said I looked skinny. I have a 40 waist right now at 275lbs.

Life is about balance. It cracks me up when I see people doing the Atkins deal. A bacon cheeseburger for breakfast with no bun maybe ok once and a while but everyday...come on!! I enjoy eating too much. You only live once and should enjoy everyday like it is a gift. The main thing is that you are happy with yourself. The older you get the less you care what other people think of you.

We should be proud of our size. Not every body can be as big as us. I think is is envy from the light weights!!

Check this out http://www.usa-clydesdale.com/

Just my $.02


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

BigDaddyJT said:


> I dont think it is so much of a weight isssue as a health issue. I am 6'4" 275lbs good blood preasure, good cholesterol, etc. I like being big. The least I have every weighed in recent memory was 230lbs and everyone said I looked skinny. I have a 40 waist right now at 275lbs.


I think we all agree that this thread as well as this forum is not about preaching to anyone with regard to their weight. It's about big mountain bikers who put a lot of stress on components and frames while enjoying the sport of OTB'ing. An athlete that weighs 200+ pounds (male) or 145+ pounds (female) qualilfes as a Clyde. That pretty much includes the majority of NBA and NFL athletes - most all of who are in excellent health, condition and shape (except for the offensive and defensive lines who are beefed up these days with too high of a BMI for good health). So we cannot argue the point that many of us, due to our height and body size will always be a Clyde or at a weight that is near a Clyde.

Outside of that, I see nothing wrong with a thread that might help a Clyde get a little more in shape and enjoy off road riding even more. It stresses the body and the components less and is achievable by all. If there are Clydes on this board that are interested in shedding some excess "bigness" - then so be it. We should be able to talk about it.

As long as you are happy with a 40" waist and weighing 275 - that's great. I would be curious who the "everyone" group constituted that said you looked skinny at 230? What was your waist size at that weight? Did you not feel "happy" at 230? How does your riding at 275 compare to what you could ride at 230? Do you find hill climbing more difficult, the same or not enough difference to really matter?



BigDaddyJT said:


> Life is about balance. It cracks me up when I see people doing the Atkins deal. A bacon cheeseburger for breakfast with no bun maybe ok once and a while but everyday...come on!! I enjoy eating too much. You only live once and should enjoy everyday like it is a gift. The main thing is that you are happy with yourself. The older you get the less you care what other people think of you.


Yes, the main thing is that you are happy. However, many probably should worry more as they get older that they are in the best possible health that they can be as an individual (without worrying about what other people think of you). This helps insurance rates and overall health expenses stay lower because we all know they tend to eat up a lot of income as we age.

Apart from that, can you find any information for me with regard to the Atkins diet where the diet recommends a bacon cheeseburger for breakfast? I can imagine they would promote 2-3 eggs and a small side of bacon, but can't imagine a bacon cheeseburger would be on the menu list. Besides, most of our grandparents grew up eating eggs and bacon on a daily basis and continued that diet for decades (and many of them on such a diet all lived into their 80's and 90's without being overweight).

It might be educational to actually read the inner workings of diets such as Atkins, South Beach, Pilates, Diet Directives, etc... so you could stop "cracking up". It's interesting the study that all of these diets have done over the decades to identify with regard to the fats and carbohydrates in the changing American diet and food available so that the consumer is informed and get wisely for a life changing experience. That being said, an athlete who is doing endurance cycling or running obviously is going to demand a higher "good carbohydrate" portion in their diet than an athlete who never really exceeds 2 hours of endurance exercise on a daily basis.



BigDaddyJT said:


> We should be proud of our size. Not every body can be as big as us. I think is is envy from the light weights!!


Personally, I am very proud of my height. And I am proud at my ability to eat and exercise in a correct manner to keep my "bigness" contained in a manner where life is truly enjoyable and mountain biking can reward me each and every week of the year. I was not so proud a couple of months ago where my "bigness" had grown out of being contained to the point that my cycling and my clothing were objecting. Now weighing at the Clyde threshold of 199/200 - I feel much "happier" because you do only live life once and I want to enjoy every day like it is a gift.

BB


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*from a non-clydesdale*



BruceBrown said:


> 200+ pounds (male) or 145+ pounds (female)


I was wondering what the limit was for females.

I am 160lbs @ 5' 11" with a 33" waist. It's been 3+ months since I've been on a bike due
to a wicked accident. Broke my pelvis. I'm finally walking again and hope to be back on
the bike before christmas. During the times you can't get me off my bike my weight drops
to 145 - 150 with a 30 - 31 waist. YES...I'm the runt of the family. BUT...I identify with all
the above posts.

My sister ( 5'10"" @ 150 ), my brother ( 6'1" @ 230 ), no 1 son ( 6'1" @ 220 ), no 2 son ( 6'3" @ 230 )
all have issues with weight management and the easiest method is aerobic excercise,
walking, running or cycling. And any forum that promotes a healthy lifestyle has to be good.

I read how some of you clydes have dropped 50, 60, 70 lbs and I am in awe. That's 30%
of my weight. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be bigger. It's weird having to stand on tip
toes to hug my sons when it seems only yesterday they fit in my lap. That, and my arms
don't fit around their shoulders any more.

So clydes, wear your size with pride, just stay fit. Ride on!

michael


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn I love this board....


----------



## LaZyHorSe (Oct 23, 2004)

mrdy said:


> I was wondering what the limit was for females.


They call the big chicks "Athenas" and official weigh-in for that classification starts at 145. I'm not into big chicks as my significant other is a slim 'n trim 112 and oh so nice.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*how typical...*

You big dudes get named for a horse and big chicks get named for a Greek Goddess.

I've always been drawn to women with a well proportioned 130+ at about 5' 6" - 5' 8".
My ex-wife ( we lasted 30 years ), an attractive Hungarian, fit this category, as does
my girl friend of 6 years, a German. ( I'm working my way through Europe  ). And I
always thought of them as Percherons, the beautiful French horse that used to carry
Knights into battle .

http://www.percheronhorse.org/

michael


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Personally, I dont mind weight loss being discussed in this forum at all and I am about to contribute to it. I gained around 15-20lbs over last winter putting me at 225lbs and I am down to 210lbs now and 205 is my lean weight. Mountainbiking did it for me and I will use this forum to talk about it. If I ever get below 200lbs my body fat would be under 10% so I will probably always be clyde.


----------

